# Brian Schull SR-71 Pilot



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2013)

Found this on YouTube, very interesting. Wish I could afford his book. Well worth the watch.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_Gyd6EYuXI_


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2013)

Interesting video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2013)

Indeed. Fantastic.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2013)

You're welcome guys, I got a few chuckles out of it listening to him. I never knew how extensive his burns were.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2013)

The audience didn't laugh at his jokes, I noticed. Not that that stopped him ....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2013)

They were French. That may have had something to do with it, I really don't know.


----------



## Wilbri (Dec 29, 2013)

WOW!
The most phenomenal, inspirational and motivational presentation I have ever encountered in my 73 year old lifetime.
What an unbelievable aircraft this was and continues to remain.

Gnomey (See above respondent) May I quote one of your signature principals which applies here , namely* "Success is not Final, Failure is not Fatal, it is the Courage to Continue that Counts"
Sir Winston Churchill

A big thank you to Brian Schull.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for posting, Aaron. Haven't got time to watch this right now, but I definitely will. I used to own a copy of Sled Driver; fantastic book. Brian Schul is also a professional photographer, here's his website:

Enter The World Of The Sled Driver


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you for the link Nuuumannn!


----------

